Ask HN: What is your go to FTP/SSH client? - popey456963
======
Freak_NL
For SSH, mostly just a bash command prompt if I know what I am transferring
and whereto/-from, or rsync if archiving or syncing large quantities of files.
Otherwise I just type the URL (ftp:// or ssh://) into Nautilus' address bar
(Unity and Gnome Shell's default file browser); it usually just works.

Sometimes I fall back to gFTP if the FTP server is finicky.

------
bleachedsleet
Transmit

[https://panic.com/transmit/](https://panic.com/transmit/)

------
Zekio
I prefer WinSCP for FTP and SSH on windows I prefer Cygwin OpenSSH, but putty
is just fine.

------
therealidiot
scp for single files (bash autocompletion works on remote paths for me), sftp
for a browse and rsync for large numbers of files.

I don't really use regular old ftp, but if I need to then I usually just
install the command-line ftp client, and uninstall it when I'm done.

